#  Chat Ecke >   Dialoge zwischen Professor & Student >

## StarBuG

Habe ich heute als Email bekommen. Sind ein paar nette Gags dabei  :Zwinker:  
Dialoge zwischen Professor & Student 
Mündliche Prüfung in der Mediziner-Fakultät Prof.: Wenn Ihr Wissen so flach ist wie Ihre Titten, brauchen wir gar nicht erst anzufangen 
(Uni Hamburg) 
"Ihnen hat man wohl Helium ins Hirn geblasen, das sie überhaupt aufrecht gehen können?
(Physik, TU-Chemnitz) 
Prof. "Was ist Agio?
Student: "Weiß ich nicht.
Prof. "OK, durchgefallen!
Student: "Ich habe aber Anspruch auf drei Fragen in der mündlichen Prüfung!
Prof. "Klar, was ist Disagio?
Student: "...
Prof. "...und was ist der Unterschied zwischen Agio und Disagio?
Student: "...
Prof. "...durchgefallen!
(bei einer mündlichen Nachprüfung in BWL, Uni Hamburg) 
Eine Studentin im Hörsaal fragt den Prof: 
"Warum brummt der Trafo da vorn eigentlich so??
Prof. "Wenn Sie 50 Perioden in der Sekunde hätten, dann würden Sie auch brummen!
(Elektrotechnik, FH Kempten) 
"Warum kommen denn immer wieder Studenten zu spät zur Vorlesung. Dies ist doch keine Völkerwanderung, oder?" 
Ein asiatischer Kommilitone betritt den Raum. "Na ja, Sie sind entschuldigt, Sie hatten ja einen langen Weg!
(Wirtschaftsrecht, Uni-GH-Essen) 
Der Medizinprofessor hält für das Erstsemester die Einführungsvorlesung: "Wir beginnen mit den Gründzügen der Autopsie. 
Zwei Dinge sind dabei besonders wichtig.Erstens: Sie müssen Ihren Ekel besiegen. Schauen Sie her....." 
- und steckt dem toten Mann auf der Bahre einen Finger in den Hintern, zieht ihn wieder heraus und leckt ihn ab.
"Und jetzt Sie...einer nach dem anderen!" Mit blassen Gesichtern defilieren die Studenten an der Leiche vorbei. 
Als sie fertig sind, sagt der Professor:"Und zweitens sollten Sie Ihre Beobachtungsgabe schärfen, 
ich habe meinen Zeigefinger in den Hintern gesteckt - aber den Mittelfinger abgeleckt!"  
Professor zur Schwangeren während des mündlichen Examens: "Jetzt sind sie schon zu zweit hier und haben dennoch keine Ahnung...
(Rechtswissenschaften, Uni Köln) 
Der Chemieprofessor doziert vor den Erstsemestern über die Elektronentransfertheorie. 
Er schreibt eine Strukturformel an die Tafel und sagt: "Wie Sie sehen, fehlt ein Elektron. Wo ist es?"
Schweigen. "Wo ist das Elektron?", fragt der Professor wieder. 
Da ruft einer der Studenten: "Niemand verlässt diesen Raum!" 
Ein Zoologie-Student steht mitten im Examen. Der Professor deutet auf einen halbbedeckten Käfig, 
in dem nur die Beine eines Vogels zu sehen sind. "Welcher Vogel ist das?
"Weiß ich nicht." 
"Ihren Namen bitte!"
Da zieht der Student seine Hosenbeine hoch: "Raten Sie mal!" 
Professor sitzt in der Mensa und isst. Ein Student setzt sich ungefragt ihm gegenüber. 
Etwas verärgert meint der Professor: "Also, seit wann essen denn Adler und Schwein an einem Tisch?" 
Der Student: "OK, dann flieg ich halt weiter..."

----------


## Leonessa

Die sind toll!  :laughter01:  
Und z.T. auch sehr passend!

----------


## Claus

Sehr Schön!  :Smiley:  
Ich hoffe nicht, das kommt aus dem richtigen Leben, oder?  :Peinlichkeit:  
Grüße
Claus

----------


## Chris

> Ich hoffe nicht, das kommt aus dem richtigen Leben, oder?

 Oh doch, ich hätte mal alle Sprüche am Studienbeginn aufschreiben sollen ;-) 
Der Macher von www.rippenspreizer.com, ist sicher nicht von sich aus auf alle Sprüche gekommen ;-) 
z.B. Suchbegriff "Eingeweide"  :c_laugh:

----------


## quaks

immerwieder gern gelesen :-)
doch ich glaub schon das einige davon echt sind. 
Aber der mit der Autopsie dürfte in die Kategorie "urbane Legenden" fallen. Taucht immer wieder in neuen Versionen auf. 
zwar nicht aus dem Studium - aber auch schön:
Abschlussprüfung der Sozialversicherungskaufleute:
Prüfer - gehen sie zur Tafel und zeichnen einen Zug
- wird vom Prüfling getan
Prüfer: sehen Sie und der ist jetzt für sie abgefahren .... 
oder 
Prüfer: sehen sie die Bäume da draußen?
- Ja!
P. welche Farbe haben sie?
- Braun
P. gut, wenn sie grün sind dürfen sie wieder kommen. 
Gruß Sandra

----------


## Markus80

Lach weg, nicht schlecht die Sprüche

----------


## chaosbarthi

*Der Anatomieprofessor* zur Studentin: 
"Welcher Teil des menschlichen Körpers weitet sich bei Erregung um das Achtfache?"...
Sie wird rot und stottert: "Der..., das ..."...
Falsch, .... die Pupille", entgegnet der Professor. 
"Und ihnen, gnädiges Fräulein würde ich raten, nicht mit zu hohen Erwartungen in die Ehe zu gehen..."   *Der Zahnarzt* will sich gerade über die Patientin beugen und zu bohren anfangen, als er plötzlich aufschreckt. 
Arzt: "Kann es sein dass sie ihre Hand an meinen Hoden haben?"
Patientin: "Genau, Herr Doktor. Und wir wollen uns ja nicht gegenseitig wehtun, oder?"   *Doktor:* "Schwester, Schwester!!!"
Schwester: "Ja, Herr Doktor?"
Doktor: "Geben sie mir mal einen Zettel!"
Schwester: "Aber Herr Doktor ...."
Doktor: " Bitte unterbrechen Sie mich nicht!"
Schwester: "Ja aber Herr Doktor ...."
Doktor: "Bitte unterbrechen Sie mich doch nicht andauernd!"
Schwester: "Aber Herr Doktor, sie schreiben ja mit dem Fieberthermometer."
Doktor : "Dann gehen Sie mal und gucken in welchem A... mein Kuli steckt."    *Kommt eine Frau zum Arzt*: "Herr Doktor! Ich glaube, ich habe einen Knoten in der Brust!" "Ach herrje, wer macht denn so was??!!"    *Und da war noch*... die Krankenschwester, die gestorben ist und direkt in die Hölle kam. Es hat drei Wochen gedauert, bis ihr aufgefallen ist, daß sie nicht auf der Arbeit ist...    :Smiley:  LG busymouse

----------


## Ulrike

Ob ich den mit dem Zahnarzt mal in die Praxis umsetzen soll? *grins*
Geteiltes Leid ist schließlich halbes Leid  :Zwinker:

----------

